
Show HN: Hire the best drone pilots anywhere - dorkus
https://aircam.io
======
dorkus
I'm the founder of aircam.io

With so many drone pilots/photographers/companies offering services I wanted
to create a marketplace connecting people to looking to get drone and aerial
work with qualified and certified drone professional no matter where they are.

I would love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

